

HP sued by Chubby Checker over webOS  size app - Natsu
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2013/02/hp-sued-by-chubby-checker-over-webos-penis-size-app/

======
jaachan
Did HN eat the word "penis"?

~~~
Natsu
Yes.

